# Weird pains on cd18! Only 3dpo!



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi my lovely ladies/friends!

Hope your well and enjoying your sat night! I am jack is with my mum  Sleep sleep sleep!

I have a little prob and hoping someone can help!

Tonight im having strong af pains ??          pains in my knnes and everything, have a heat pad on and taken paretamols its that bad  unsure what it is? cant be ovulation can it? says i ovd 3days ago and i had + on opk so convinced it cant be that, cant be inplantion as only 3dpo and cant be af as only cd18?? goD!!!! please help ladies im going            

Thank you in advance ladies! X X


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Hiya DK 

I'm 3 dpo [as far as I can tell] I can't trust my OPK monitor.. it gave me false readings last month [I know when I ov'd last month, because of pain + cm + scan + I had af exactly 14 days later, so it all matched up perfectly.  This month, my monitor hasn't given me a 'peak' [ov] again, just like last month, not even when I was having really bad pains which felt exactly like ov pains [they were worse this month] over CD13/14/15. I erupted in spots too, just like I do at ov time.. so I'm 99% sure I ov'd.

This morning, those pains had faded to almost nothing, but they came back this afternoon. They're not as intense as they have been, but it's exactly the same type of pains I was having a few days ago.. so I'm in pretty much the same boat as you.

I don't know how heavily you reply on your OPK's, babe, but my advice is to bms tonight and tomorrow.. just in case the OPK gave you a false + 3 days ago. Cover all of your bases - that way, you'll know for sure that you definitely bms enough 

If it isn't ov and you're _absolutely sure _ it isn't.. if the pain gets any worse, I'd call NHS Direct and seek advice.

Hope that helps a little, sweetheart


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

Hi DK
How are you feeling this morning? Have the pains eased off?
I answered you on the chat thread.  I think the pains are a good sign


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi ladies 

Thank you for replying!

When we were not on clomid and we did the opk i never hardly got 2 lines or a  So i no that must be right im 99% sure i ovd on cd 15 which was wednesday and the con on monday did say it would be wed or thursday evening and it was indeed wed evening so i no the pain cant be to do with ovulation... 

Cant be af as far far to early but surely it cant be inplantion either, as far to early im only 5dpo today,

We just tried to make love and my stomach is so sore and tingly to touch! 

My temp has took a huge leap is that good surely not being that high? 37.17 Can you take a peek at my chart please! 

I kept getting up in the night to wee and have terrible headache but other than that misty my lovely im ok thanks! LOL!

x x x


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

Hiya
Getting AF pains this early is definitely a great sign   As is your temp shooting up.  Pregnancy charts tend to be more wiggly than normal charts, I think because you get restless nights sleep, have to get up for wees, etc.
So, it does sound great for you.  But, one word of caution, you have been having lots of BMS.  You may be a bit bruised and have irritated your bladder, so just try to take it easy and let your body have a bit of a rest after your marathon bonkathon this month  
I'm keeping everything crossed for you, my dear (except my legs if I get a positive OPK this afternoon  )
Lots of love
PS When you do get your BFP, you have to promise to stick around and give all us   your support   'cos we all love ya


----------

